# proof that Salludon is a liar



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

Salludon claims to have improved his side profile with hard mewing. When I was bluepilled I used to believe him, but after increasing my knowledge in mandible, maxilla and chin bones, I realized the truth.

*what is orthognatic surgery?*
orthognatic surgery is a surgery able to change your side profile, by repositioning the maxilla bone (*forward* and/or *down* and/or *up*) and the mandible bone.
orthognatic surgery can also change the gonial angle: if the surgeon decides to remove part of the frontal maxilla, the bite will be rotated upward by some degrees.

*what is the effect of orthognatic surgery?*












orthognatic surgery can change the appearance of the philtrum and the mouth area and rotate the chin upward (but it does not change its size and projection)


*mewing is claimed to give the same effect of orthognatic surgery*
that is growing maxilla, mandible and upturning the gonial angle


*Salludon's tranformation*





Salludon transformation was the opposite of an orthognatic surgery transformation: the philtrum and the mouth area (green) remained in the same position, while the chin projection increased a lot.
the only possible explanation is that he had a chin implant.


example of chin implant






*can mewing (or orthognatic surgery) change the chin projection?*








chin size mainly depends on the chin bone projection, not mandible projection. the size of this bone is genetical and is not connected with mandible forward growth and tongue posture.

for example this guy has recessed mandible but too big chin






Do y'all agree with me?
Salludon, if you want to prove me wrong post other picture to show your transformation is not a lie
*I'm open for debate!*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 29, 2019)

ive gotten similar well actually better results from mewing so i disagree.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ive gotten similar well actually better results from mewing so i disagree.


show me the pictures and I will change my mind


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> show me the pictures and I will change my mind


im sorry dude i really don't want to. maybe in the future ill hint that i posted on this site or something but im not trying to brag when i say ive gotten GOOD results.

maybe someone else can convince you


----------



## Currycellmate (Sep 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> ive gotten similar well actually better results from mewing so i disagree.


Pics or LARP.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> im sorry dude i really don't want to. maybe in the future ill hint that i posted on this site or something but im not trying to brag when i say ive gotten GOOD results.
> 
> maybe someone else can convince you


Fucking post your pics faggot i hate faggots like you who claim something about your face to try prove someone wrong but youre "too scared that you might get doxxed" fuck you


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 29, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> Fucking post your pics faggot i hate faggots like you who claim something about your face to try prove someone wrong but youre "too scared that you might get doxxed" fuck you


still not posting pics.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> still not posting pics.


What, you're scared that youre gonna get doxxed?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 29, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> What, you're scared that youre gonna get doxxed?


why would I be scared if its not a threat. since i haven't posted pics?


----------



## Depressed Twink (Sep 29, 2019)

WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT HE IS TUCKING HIS CHIN SLIGHTLY ON THE FIRST PIC AND ON THE SECOND PIC NOT??

Oh god everybody is talking how he ascended yet i dont see a difference.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 29, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> why would I be scared if its not a threat. since i haven't posted pics?


Upload your pics on imgur and put it on hidden
And then link it here and delete the imgur later


----------



## shimada (Sep 29, 2019)

Just lol if you're not on the next runway in Milan or in dolce & gabanas next ad from mewing


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> Salludon claims to have improved his side profile with hard mewing. When I was bluepilled I used to believe him, but after increasing my knowledge in mandible, maxilla and chin bones, I realized the truth.
> 
> *what is orthognatic surgery?*
> orthognatic surgery is a surgery able to change your side profile, by repositioning the maxilla bone (*forward* and/or *down* and/or *up*) and the mandible bone.
> ...


Not sire but imo his gonial angle actually did change


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 29, 2019)

Mew fags are retarded copers


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

Mewing also made his nose straighter lol


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Mewing also made his nose straighter lol


yea wtf it had a slight bump


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> yea wtf it had a slight bump


Always look out for the small details bro. Anyway I don't believe mewing did that. Its either he was very lucky that his face changed or he did something to his face


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Always look out for the small details bro. Anyway I don't believe mewing did that. Its either he was very lucky that his face changed or he did something to his face


it could be slightly photoshoped, especially with that backround


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> it could be slightly photoshoped, especially with that backround


My biggest bet is his skull size grew. That made his bones wider and his brow ridge more pronounced, his cheekbones are grew a little centimeters which changed his eye are drastically. Then chin is the biggest noticeable difference I have seen. 

He Is either lucky that his bones grew more or its maybe surgery


----------



## Depressed Twink (Sep 29, 2019)

noped said:


> U cant see how he ascended? R u blind?



I can send you 2 pics of me, both taken on the same day and you will see.


You aspies know shit about photos ngl


----------



## Depressed Twink (Sep 29, 2019)

noped said:


> No thanks I dont give a shit



Yea then dont believe these frauded pics of salludon you fag


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Yea then dont believe these frauded pics of salludon you fag


He even posted a video showing his side profile lol


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Depressed Twink (Sep 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> He even posted a video showing his side profile lol



Dude thw before pics are frauded. I am not saying he is not gl. Its just the fact that the before pics are different and frauded. Hes tucking his chin the before pic, cant u see??


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 29, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Dude thw before pics are frauded. I am not saying he is not gl. Its just the fact that the before pics are different and frauded. Hes tucking his chin the before pic, cant u see??


He wasn't lol.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 29, 2019)

Im seeing his profile for the first time. He looks worse than i thought


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 29, 2019)

Framletgod said:


>





Framletgod said:


> it could be slightly photoshoped, especially with that backround


dude you think it's photoshopped because curtains don't match?


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 29, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> dude you think it's photoshopped because curtains don't match?


no i said it could be, because the backround is ideal to do so


----------



## meh (Sep 29, 2019)

lmao of course he had plastic surgeries. that beard just hides his scars.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

meh said:


> lmao of course he had plastic surgeries. that beard just hides his scars.


there are still many retard mewcels who believe mewing in redpill/looksmaxing forums


----------



## Angel (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> there are still many retard mewcels who believe mewing in redpill/looksmaxing forums


How did he got rid of his UEE? He has gandy-like eyes now


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

Angel said:


> How did he got rid of his UEE? He has gandy-like eyes now



*fat graft or filler*


----------



## Angel (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *fat graft or filler*
> 
> View attachment 123682


her eye area still didn’t improve much


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

Angel said:


> her eye area still didn’t improve much


in motion it would be a big improvement


----------



## Okiwaga (Sep 29, 2019)

His eye are changed too man
thats nto surgery also hes poor


----------



## InZayn (Sep 29, 2019)

*shit thread. *

His browridge increased thus making his eye area better, straighter nose, and chin increase is also common with mewing. Also he's from Pakistan where cosmetic surgery is haram (forbidden) + factoring in he doesn't have the money. Salludon literally has the same exact results as Jamo. This is a cope thread for ppl who went through surgeries first without hard mewing. Obviously if you have a shit skull then you won't get good results from mewing, prior to mewing Salludon had deep set eyes which helped.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 29, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> yea wtf it had a slight bump


@Arkantos 
pfp


----------



## Salludon (Sep 29, 2019)

InZayn said:


> *shit thread. *
> 
> His browridge increased thus making his eye area better, straighter nose, and chin increase is also common with mewing. Also he's from Pakistan where cosmetic surgery is haram (forbidden) + factoring in he doesn't have the money. Salludon literally has the same exact results as Jamo. This is a cope thread for ppl who went through surgeries first without hard mewing. Obviously if you have a shit skull then you won't get good results from mewing, prior to mewing Salludon had deep set eyes which helped.
> 
> View attachment 123719


My reply to OP


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 29, 2019)

Meanwhile @Salludon doesn't give two shits about whether you guys believe him or not.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Meanwhile @Salludon doesn't give two shits about whether you guys believe him or not.


@Salludon out here slaying stacypreeta while you keep crying for him


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Meanwhile @Salludon doesn't give two shits about whether you guys believe him or not.


I don't mind about him.
my aim is blackpilling people who believe mewing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I don't mind about him.
> my aim is blackpilling people who believe mewing


Ah okay. I personally think mewing is a meme jfl.


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 29, 2019)

InZayn said:


> *shit thread. *
> 
> His browridge increased thus making his eye area better, straighter nose, and chin increase is also common with mewing. Also he's from Pakistan where cosmetic surgery is haram (forbidden) + factoring in he doesn't have the money. Salludon literally has the same exact results as Jamo. This is a cope thread for ppl who went through surgeries first without hard mewing. Obviously if you have a shit skull then you won't get good results from mewing, prior to mewing Salludon had deep set eyes which helped.
> 
> View attachment 123719


who is that guy?


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

InZayn said:


> *shit thread. *
> 
> His browridge increased thus making his eye area better, straighter nose, and chin increase is also common with mewing. Also he's from Pakistan where cosmetic surgery is haram (forbidden) + factoring in he doesn't have the money. Salludon literally has the same exact results as Jamo. This is a cope thread for ppl who went through surgeries first without hard mewing. Obviously if you have a shit skull then you won't get good results from mewing, prior to mewing Salludon had deep set eyes which helped.
> 
> View attachment 123719


Am I the only who thinks his lower third is just a bit too broad now? His jaw is practically as wide as his zygos... imo it should always be slightly less wide.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Am I the only who thinks his lower third is just a bit too broad now? His jaw is practically as wide as his zygos... imo it should always be slightly less wide.


It looks fake.


----------



## Golden Glass (Sep 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It looks fake.


Btw I’m not talking about @Salludon , I was referring to this result:





In my opinion his jaw looks better in the before, his skin just looks more vibrant and hair looks darker in the after. The after makes him look blocky and if I had to guess height based on either pic, the blockhead one makes him look shorter for some reason. Again just my opinion.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 29, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Btw I’m not talking about @Salludon , I was referring to this result:
> View attachment 123961
> 
> 
> In my opinion his jaw looks better in the before, his skin just looks more vibrant and hair looks darker in the after. The after makes him look blocky and if I had to guess height based on either pic, the blockhead one makes him look shorter for some reason. Again just my opinion.


I was also talking about the white guy. Salludon is my bhai I wouldn't take shots at him.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 29, 2019)

Mewing works, in the timespan of *years* after puberty.

If you want tangible and visible results the timespan of months you need a *higher and constant pulling force applied to your maxilla.*


----------



## Kill_Jew (Sep 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *mewing is claimed to give the same effect of orthognatic surgery*
> that is growing maxilla, mandible and upturning the gonial angle


Not really. Mike Mew has always stated that mewing (if possible) is capable of doing more than any other surgery can do. First and foremost which orthognathic surgery are you referring to? We know for a fact that lefort 1 isn't perfect because it doesn't involve moving the bones anywhere else besides in the midface. The reality is, mewing should cause the entire skull to remodel as the bone is displaced. I don't understand how his chin would grow but I don't consider it an impossibility.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Sep 29, 2019)

Mewing is cope.


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Sep 29, 2019)

i dont think you faggots understand that just mewing itself will give you chad bones. keeping tongue at roof of mouth is healthy but wont do shit for you sorry fucks. you apes most likely weren't even doing it right so you obviously didnt see any results so you deemed it cope you fucking morons.
@Salludon dedicated 1.5 years to hard mewing where he basically maintains a chintuck while pushing the roof of his palate with immense force all day everyday 24/7. No wonder his whole fucking skull changed and the bones remodeled to where he looks like jb slayer x 1000.
This is the only way to actually 'ascend' and everything else is ironically 'cope' but you have to understand that this takes an extemely high degree of consistency, dedication, and drive that most of you soft squares dont have so good luck. If you choose to disregard this information you should definitely kill yourself.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 30, 2019)

^


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 30, 2019)

At this point if it doesn't work, what did you lose? Mewing is correct tongue posture anyway.


----------



## Gosick (Sep 30, 2019)

he has had plastic surgery without a doubt


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 30, 2019)

Dope said:


> It doesn't work. Mewing is correct tongue posture anyway.





Gosick said:


> he has had plastic surgery without a doubt


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 30, 2019)

poonkiller9000 said:


> i dont think you faggots understand that just mewing itself will give you chad bones. keeping tongue at roof of mouth is healthy but wont do shit for you sorry fucks. you apes most likely weren't even doing it right so you obviously didnt see any results so you deemed it cope you fucking morons.
> @Salludon dedicated 1.5 years to hard mewing where he basically maintains a chintuck while pushing the roof of his palate with immense force all day everyday 24/7. No wonder his whole fucking skull changed and the bones remodeled to where he looks like jb slayer x 1000.
> This is the only way to actually 'ascend' and everything else is ironically 'cope' but you have to understand that this takes an extemely high degree of consistency, dedication, and drive that most of you soft squares dont have so good luck. If you choose to disregard this information you should definitely kill yourself.


why did his philtrum and mouth area did not change?


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 14, 2019)

kys mew fags








Midpalatal suture maturation: classification method for individual assessment before rapid maxillary expansion - PubMed


This new classification method has the potential to avoid the side effects of rapid maxillary expansion failure or unnecessary surgically assisted rapid maxillary expansion for late adolescents and young adults.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




Palatal sutures fully close at about 19. MSE (the only thing that is proven to work on the principle of moving maxilla up and forwards) works by ripping those sutures up, you cant do that with your weak ass tounge. Mewing is cope after puberty and that salludon guy clearly got surgery. I see NO maxillary upswing or maxilla being pushed forward at all in those pics, if mewing worked the first change you would see would be in maxilla not fucking chin projection lmao kys mew cunts


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

Framletgod said:


>


I simply can’t fathom how any sane person could believe this is natural. He’s not the only adult who has been mewing for years but somehow he’s the only one with such significant changes to his face.

You have before and after pictures of some other adult mewers which show virtually no change and then you have @Salludon’s absurd ”natural” results.

In b4 some retarded fags cope with saying:


Spoiler



”They all just mewed wrong!! “


Spoiler



“He couldn’t have gotten surgery since he lives in a shithole country! ”


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 14, 2019)

InZayn said:


> *shit thread. *
> 
> His browridge increased thus making his eye area better, straighter nose, and chin increase is also common with mewing. Also he's from Pakistan where cosmetic surgery is haram (forbidden) + factoring in he doesn't have the money. Salludon literally has the same exact results as Jamo. This is a cope thread for ppl who went through surgeries first without hard mewing. Obviously if you have a shit skull then you won't get good results from mewing, prior to mewing Salludon had deep set eyes which helped.
> 
> View attachment 123719


how do you hardmew ?


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I simply can’t fathom how any sane person could believe this is natural. He’s not the only adult who has been mewing for years but somehow he’s the only one with such significant changes to his face.
> 
> You have before and after pictures of some other adult mewers which show virtually no change and then you have @Salludon’s absurd ”natural” results.
> 
> ...


And how is my changes not huge? Go ahead. Explain. I too hardmewed and dedicated my life to having good tongue posture.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> And how is my changes not huge? Go ahead. Explain. I too hardmewed and dedicated my life to having good tongue posture.


You started mewing at 16 you fag and still didn’t receive the chin gains he did.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You started mewing at 16 you fag and still didn’t receive the chin gains he did.


Dude I got so many changes just like he did. Have you seen me recently. Explain this shit 


He few months ago. About 7

Hard mewing. Thumb pulling. Time. My changes happens the most in the past 2 years. Just like he did.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 14, 2019)

herewecope.gif


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Also before you say angle fraud. Here’s more








These are all before


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Dude I got so many changes just like he did. Have you seen me recently. Explain this shit
> 
> 
> He few months ago. About 7
> ...


how do you mew good ?
explain ALL THE DETAILS +. HOW TO DO THUMB PULLING


MewKing said:


> Also before you say angle fraud. Here’s more
> View attachment 135845
> View attachment 135846
> 
> ...


ANSWER BRO


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Then here’s me frontal. Before. 3 years ago. Me now.






streege said:


> how do you mew good ?
> explain ALL THE DETAILS +. HOW TO DO THUMB PULLING
> 
> ANSWER BRO


Exactly as Hassan did. Watch the videos and retain the info. It’s all out there dude.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> View attachment 135848
> 
> Then here’s me frontal. Before. 3 years ago. Me now.
> View attachment 135850
> ...


All I see is less bodyfat lol


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

poonkiller9000 said:


> i dont think you faggots understand that just mewing itself will give you chad bones. keeping tongue at roof of mouth is healthy but wont do shit for you sorry fucks. you apes most likely weren't even doing it right so you obviously didnt see any results so you deemed it cope you fucking morons.
> @Salludon dedicated 1.5 years to hard mewing where he basically maintains a chintuck while pushing the roof of his palate with immense force all day everyday 24/7. No wonder his whole fucking skull changed and the bones remodeled to where he looks like jb slayer x 1000.
> This is the only way to actually 'ascend' and everything else is ironically 'cope' but you have to understand that this takes an extemely high degree of consistency, dedication, and drive that most of you soft squares dont have so good luck. If you choose to disregard this information you should definitely kill yourself.


Right. Nearly all the people who call cope more than likely are not doing it right. Nor understand that once you reach adult hood. The amount of dedication it takes to get any chances reached obsession tier

It takes making this the only thing you care about to see changes. 

You gotta press that tongue 👅 like your life depends on it.


Dope said:


> All I see is less bodyfat lol


I was skinny before. Way skinnier. Dead serious. I’m almost the heaviest I ever been. I’ll send my body pics and you willl laugh how fat I got


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> View attachment 135848
> 
> Then here’s me frontal. Before. 3 years ago. Me now.
> View attachment 135850
> ...


Hassan ?
have you the best video for both please ?


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m lean in both of these. But the after is when I was the leanest I ever been and yet I got clear hunter eyes now. I started with legit beta bug eyes.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Dude I got so many changes just like he did. Have you seen me recently. Explain this shit
> 
> 
> He few months ago. About 7
> ...


You fag, you still didn’t gain near as much chin gains as he did. JFL.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You fag, you still didn’t gain near as much chin gains as he did. JFL.


There you have genetics my friend. He was already less recessed than me to begin with.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> There you have genetics my friend. He was already less recessed than me to begin with.







No mew for your IQ


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No mew for your IQ


I’m just stating the obvious. He already was decently grown to begin with. He probably had more potential too. Don’t matter. We all do this to reach our best versions

That’s how you should view it.

Some will have more maxilla growth. Some will have more jaw. I’m my case. My maxilla is more grown than his. But my jaw is set back.

My chin is naturally small but normal for my pheno.

Also as for orbitals and eyes. His and mine went through a similar transformation. But he had pct. while I have normal. Also he squints a little. We all do so it’s not bigge.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 14, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the only possible explanation is that he had a *chin implant*.


Or genioplasty or fillers or both.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Or genioplasty or fillers or both.


Beard doesn’t help. But iv seen videos of him with out beard. So I’m not really sure it’s that.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> I’m just stating the obvious. He already was decently grown to begin with. He probably had more potential too. Don’t matter. We all do this to reach our best versions
> 
> That’s how you should view it.


Holy shit, how can one be this retarded? 
The faggot called @Salludon did not naturally receive those chin gains, it’s incredibly evident to me and a lot of other people here except for some morons like you.
Gtfo with your “he mewed and has good genes which explain his chin gains in such a short time frame”.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Holy shit, how can one be this retarded?
> The faggot called @Salludon did not naturally receive those chin gains, it’s incredibly evident to me and a lot of other people here except for some morons like you.
> Gtfo with your “he mewed and has good genes which explain his chin gains in such a short time frame”.


I believe he did mew. Is it possible it’s a fraud? Of course. Just like you guys believe my shits fraud

But maybe mine are more realistic ? I mean i take his word because it’s innocent until proven guilty in my book. You should too. 

Stop being so fucking paranoid


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Beard doesn’t help. But iv seen videos of him with out beard. So I’m not really sure it’s that.


Where did I mention "beard"? Must have missed that part.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT HE IS TUCKING HIS CHIN SLIGHTLY ON THE FIRST PIC AND ON THE SECOND PIC NOT??
> 
> Oh god everybody is talking how he ascended yet i dont see a difference.


How does that make his eyes hooded though genius?


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Where did I mention "beard"? Must have missed that part.


You mention the potential of fraud and surgery. I’m mentioning the beard would cover some of it up. Further frauding his results. He grows his rather dense and thick. Making it easy to fraud. 

But I doubt it’s the beard. Iv seen him without one.

Didn’t say you said beard. Just throwing my opinion in response


----------



## Depressed Twink (Oct 14, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> How does that make his eyes hooded though genius?



Wanna see a pic of me w and w/out hooded eyes? Its all about fraud, what dont you understand.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> I mean i take his word because it’s innocent until proven guilty in my book. You should too.


Innocent until proven guilty? His ridiculous chin gains in an incredibly short period of time (+ him being the only one known to have received such chin gains in a short time frame) should’ve been enough proof for any sensible person. 
You obviously aren’t one.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

@Bewusst. What’s funny exactly about what I said ?


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Wanna see a pic of me w and w/out hooded eyes? Its all about fraud, what dont you understand.


ok show me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 14, 2019)

Mewing only works for Indians


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> You mention the potential of fraud and surgery. I’m mentioning the beard would cover some of it up. Further frauding his results. He grows his rather dense and thick. Making it easy to fraud.
> 
> But I doubt it’s the beard. Iv seen him without one.
> 
> Didn’t say you said beard. Just throwing my opinion in response


You must be confusing me with sb else


Bewusst said:


> Or genioplasty or fillers or both.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Innocent until proven guilty? His ridiculous chin gains in an incredibly short period of time (+ him being the only one known to have received such chin gains in a short time frame) should’ve been enough proof for any sensible person.
> You obviously aren’t one.


Like I said. Untill you can prove it. It’s innocent until proven guilty. Otherwise It’s speculation and theory.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 14, 2019)

it's clearly an implant.


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> it's clearly an implant.


Can you prove it though


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 14, 2019)

Quite unrelated
Why was he banned?


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Laugh all you want. It’s true. You can’t prove. It. You can dig all you want. But you can’t prove anything your saying. Surgery. Fillers. Whatever you wanna say. Can’t prove it. Only theory. Only speculation

That means what you say is only opinion. Forever and ever. Untill more proof is shown. 

Like X-ray. Cut him open. Find some proof. 

Untill then. It’s undeniably just opinions and speculation


----------



## Depressed Twink (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> View attachment 135857
> 
> 
> I’m lean in both of these. But the after is when I was the leanest I ever been and yet I got clear hunter eyes now. I started with legit beta bug eyes.



Nice squint.


This is your eye area when ure not squinting. Basically the same as in the before pic.

Jfl


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Nice squint.
> 
> 
> This is your eye area when ure not squinting. Basically the same as in the before pic.
> ...


Nope. That’s me before I got real changes. Try again


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Wanna see a pic of me w and w/out hooded eyes? Its all about fraud, what dont you understand.


Impossible to have hooded eyes even with fraud


----------



## Depressed Twink (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Laugh all you want. It’s true. You can’t prove. It. You can dig all you want. But you can’t prove anything your saying. Surgery. Fillers. Whatever you wanna say. Can’t prove it. Only theory. Only speculation
> 
> That means what you say is only opinion. Forever and ever. Untill more proof is shown.
> 
> ...



Not if I can post a non-frauded and frauded pic of myself where the gains are similar to salludon's.

I can do the same.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Untill you can prove it. It’s innocent until proven guilty. Otherwise It’s speculation and theory.


You could say that about virtually anything posted by people on here. 
Someone claims they’re PSL 9? Innocent until proven guilty. 
Someone claims they’re Francisco Lachowski? Innocent until proven guilty.
Someone claims they’re a billionaire? Innocent until proven guilty. 

Common sense, however, should be enough to know that they’re spouting bullshit. I can’t be bothered to reply to another one of your posts so I’ll end mine with a few heartfelt words. 


Spoiler



*Rope. Rope right now you fucking retard. *


----------



## Depressed Twink (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Nope. That’s me before I got real changes. Try again



Lmao its from 2018 where u were talking about how mewing changed your life jfl at you


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Nope. That’s me before I got real changes. Try again


Mewing expands the penis?


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Nice squint.
> 
> 
> This is your eye area when ure not squinting. Basically the same as in the before pic.
> ...


Come again? No squint. Only real hooded eyes.


Depressed Twink said:


> Lmao its from 2018 where u were talking about how mewing changed your life jfl at you


Your just mad I got mega gains and you didn’t because your a paranoid high inhibition rotter.


----------



## Deleted member 3045 (Oct 14, 2019)

MewKing said:


> Come again? No squint. Only real hooded eyes.
> 
> Your just mad I got mega gains and you didn’t because your a paranoid high inhibition rotter.


Has anyone made gains in their twenties from mewing?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 14, 2019)

Depressed Twink said:


> Nice squint.
> 
> 
> This is your eye area when ure not squinting. Basically the same as in the before pic.
> ...


Caging at that divorced mum haircut


----------



## MewKing (Oct 14, 2019)

shaktipat said:


> Has anyone made gains in their twenties from mewing?


In my opinion. I believe there is. Also. Now that it’s more mainstream. There will be more coming forward with changes in the coming years. Just keep up with it


----------



## Dogs (Oct 14, 2019)

There are dentist that believe that the palate suture doesn't ever fully close and they claim they get almost the same results of palate expansion in older people than they do in younger people, their results are supposedly palate expansion and not moving the teeth outwards, but I haven't seen x-rays tbh.

Salludon definitely mewed now is that how he got his gains? Tbh I doubt it.

Look at his vastly improved neck posture, that neck posture only with his old self would make him look even more recessed.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 19, 2019)

He didnt just mew though.He did other things like chewing,bonesmashing and supplementing vitamin k2
Ask yourself a simple question rather than being a paranoid low IQ jealous bitch
If he had gotten surgery would he come out and tell everyone to mew ?
wouldn't he just hide his previous picture and say he had a late puberty ?


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 19, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> He didnt just mew though.He did other things like chewing,bonesmashing and supplementing vitamin k2
> Ask yourself a simple question rather than being a paranoid low IQ jealous bitch
> If he had gotten surgery would he come out and tell everyone to mew ?
> wouldn't he just hide his previous picture and say he had a late puberty ?


in case he did not have a chin implant, the only possible explatation is the fact he bonesmashed his chin all day to make it swell


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 19, 2019)

You gotta be extremelly low IQ to believe this guy changed because of mewing and not because of needles


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 19, 2019)

Fuck u @Lorsss u got him banned


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 19, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Fuck u @Lorsss u got him banned


I have not banned Salludon


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 19, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I have not banned Salludon


Wasn’t he banned because of this thread


----------



## Kinko (Oct 19, 2019)

And this nigga want ti mog me? Lol guys


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 19, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the only possible explatation is the fact he bonesmashed his chin all day to make it swell


and he did bonesmash his chin


Kinko said:


> And this negro want ti mog me? Lol guys


cringe @ this bloated pout making squint frauding balkan subhuman thinking he mog salludon


Lorsss said:


> I have not banned Salludon


He was banned for having an alt
He should be unbanned


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 13, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Mewing also made his nose straighter lol


I'm sure he got fillers in the upper nose to make the nose straight


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

he is a fraud


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 13, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> and he did bonesmash his chin
> 
> cringe @ this bloated pout making squint frauding balkan subhuman thinking he mog salludon
> 
> ...


What? He did?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I'm sure he got fillers in the upper nose to make the nose straight


Can't argue with fillers tbh. Fillers can't do such a slick job. I am probably thinking he either got lucky with bones or different camera angle


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

jfl at this fraud


----------



## Iamthewalrus01 (Nov 13, 2019)

I have an idea, why doesnt @Salludon just get updated xrays from a dentist lab to show if he has a foreign object in his chin or not?


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 26, 2019)

The Worst Poster said:


> jfl at this fraud


Why are you caged bro?


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 15, 2020)

Cope BTW


----------



## Linoob (Jan 16, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> im sorry dude i really don't want to. maybe in the future ill hint that i posted on this site or something but im not trying to brag when i say ive gotten GOOD results.
> 
> maybe someone else can convince you



Of course you can't lol


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 16, 2020)

Jfl at these mewing denying retards asking the wrong question..

one thing that everyone can accept is that he has ascended, via surgery or mewing.

if you think its surgery, you should be dying to know the surgeon who can deliver auch natural looking harmonious results


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 16, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Jfl at these mewing denying retards asking the wrong question..
> 
> one thing that everyone can accept is that he has ascended, via surgery or mewing.
> 
> if you think its surgery, you should be dying to know the surgeon who can deliver auch natural looking harmonious results


I don’t think anyone denies that he ascended or that we wouldn’t love to know who worked on him if it’s not natural. I’ve stated before that he should model.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I don’t think anyone denies that he ascended or that we wouldn’t love to know who worked on him if it’s not natural. I’ve stated before that he should model.


Start a go fund me for his tickets...
JFL the clown world we live in I’m sure women will donate and make him the next Meeks


----------



## Usum (Jan 16, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> Jfl at these mewing denying retards asking the wrong question..
> 
> one thing that everyone can accept is that he has ascended, via surgery or mewing.
> 
> if you think its surgery, you should be dying to know the surgeon who can deliver auch natural looking harmonious results


Why don't you just try and be persistent over months to see if results happen instead of being negative and lazy.
I got some I believe at 46 yo still they are small in scale and long to get but can be tremendous if general harmony is improved which I think it does if I consider the way females now react much more to my presence.

You can have all the Chads traits and look like shit in the end... and be short 100k€ from surgeons ...
I think Mewing is the best way to achieve harmony on the long term.
But it depends from where you start thus your genetic potential.
Other important factors often denied : mood and visualization.


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 16, 2020)

Usum said:


> Why don't you just try and be persistent over months to see if results happen instead of being negative and lazy.
> I got some I believe at 46 yo still they are small in scale and long to get but can be tremendous if general harmony is improved which I think it does if I consider the way females now react much more to my presence.
> 
> You can have all the Chads traits and look like shit in the end... and be short 100k€ from surgeons ...
> ...


Jfl I am not a mewing denier


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 16, 2020)

Usum said:


> Why don't you just try and be persistent over months to see if results happen instead of being negative and lazy.


I have been mewing persistently since September 2018.
Still no results


----------



## Downey (Jan 16, 2020)

I have been mewing since birth (naturally right tongue posture and swallowing) and am still subhuman


----------



## Usum (Jan 17, 2020)

Downey said:


> I have been mewing since birth (naturally right tongue posture and swallowing) and am still subhuman


You can't beat Mother Nature.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> I have been mewing persistently since September 2018.
> Still no results


Shitt body posture suppress mewing results


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Feb 20, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Salludon claims to have improved his side profile with hard mewing. When I was bluepilled I used to believe him, but after increasing my knowledge in mandible, maxilla and chin bones, I realized the truth.
> 
> *what is orthognatic surgery?*
> orthognatic surgery is a surgery able to change your side profile, by repositioning the maxilla bone (*forward* and/or *down* and/or *up*) and the mandible bone.
> ...


also his eye area changed, is there any surgery for eye area?


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 8, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> *fat graft or filler*
> 
> View attachment 123682


which surgeons could provide salludon level aye ascension does anybody know?


----------



## germanlooks (Mar 8, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> also his eye area changed, is there any surgery for eye area?


He is squinching in the after (raising his lower eyelid) and he didn’t have much UEE to begin with so either it decreased naturally or he hat fat grafts


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 8, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> He is squinching in the after (raising his lower eyelid) and he didn’t have much UEE to begin with so either it decreased naturally or he hat fat grafts


couldnt you possibly raise it by surgery and get fillers or fat graft for upper eyelid?


----------

